# Non scholae, sed vitae



## Helvia

Esta es una frase célebre de Séneca a la que yo y mis demás compañeros de clase de latín tenemos mucho aprecio, pues nuestro profesor suele utilizarla frecuentemente en sus clases. Dicho profesor se jubila en breves y hemos pensado en grabarla en una pluma. El problema es que nos gustaría adaptarla a la situación un poco mejor. Hemos hecho una pobre traducción de la que tengo algunas dudas. La frase sería la siguiente: "Et scholae et vitae nos docuisti". Cuya traducción sería: nos enseñaste no solo para la escuela sino también para la vida. ¿Sería correcto?, ¿hay posibilidad de añadir un tratamiento de respeto (usted) en vez de ir el verbo en 2ª singular?, ¿se puede comenzar una frase con "et"? Además si alguien supiera traducir "Gracias por enseñarnos no solo para la escuela sino también para la vida" sería perfecto.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## cyberpedant

Que piensas de: "Scholae vitaeque nos docuisti"?


----------



## Helvia

Si, podría ser una opción pero cuando pongo el doble "et" es para enfatizar y hacer que "et" no tenga el valor de 'y' sino la de 'no solo... sino también'.


----------



## wandle

Latin does not have a polite form of the second person, but you could say:

*Gratias tibi habemus pro scholae disciplina necon exemplo vitae*.

'We are grateful to you for the school training we had and also for the example we saw in your life.'

*Disciplina* means 'teaching' or 'instruction' in the academic sense.


----------



## bearded

wandle said:


> *Gratias tibi habemus pro scholae disciplina necon exemplo vitae*.


Or alternatively ''Gratias tibi agimus...'' (I believe it to be more common than 'habemus'). Can you please explain 'necon' - a word unknown to me, in my ignorance. Thank you.


----------



## wandle

bearded man said:


> Can you please explain 'necon' - a word unknown to me, in my ignorance. Thank you.


The combination of _*nec*_ and _*non *_makes a double negative: literally 'and not not'. Thus it is an emphatic way of saying 'and also'.


----------



## bearded

Thank you wandle, but is the word 'necon' or 'necnon'?


----------



## wandle

Sorry, my mistake: it is * necnon*.


----------

